# A closed thread?



## Kari (May 13, 2012)

I wonder why Opera in Movies is a closed thread. Could someone kindly explain? I have been away for a long time and everything looks different, but some of you guys may remember me operating under the username Herkku. It seemed impossible to use thet again. So, I decided to use my real name.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Kari said:


> I wonder why Opera in Movies is a closed thread. Could someone kindly explain? I have been away for a long time and everything looks different, but some of you guys may remember me operating under the username Herkku. It seemed impossible to use thet again. So, I decided to use my real name.


I don't know why that thread has been closed but WELCOME BACK!!! Hope you're feeling OK - you have been much missed.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hi Herkku! Astonishingly, i remember you...

I hope you're here to stay.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi again! Welcome back.

Re: the thread... that's weird... can't explain what happened- must have been a glitch.

At any rate- thread re-opened.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Kari said:


> I wonder why Opera in Movies is a closed thread. Could someone kindly explain? I have been away for a long time and everything looks different, but some of you guys may remember me operating under the username Herkku. It seemed impossible to use thet again. So, I decided to use my real name.


Hello and welcome back. We've missed you.


----------

